# UFC/Spike TV to Counterprogram Strikeforce/CBS with 2-hour Special



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

> Headlining bouts from UFC 101 through UFC 103 will air Nov. 7 on Spike TV at 9 p.m., the same time and date that Strikeforce will be making its debut on CBS.
> 
> Spike TV announced Wednesday that it will air the UFC 102 main event between Randy Couture and Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira, the UFC 103 main event between Vitor Belfort and Rich Franklin, and UFC 101’s featured bouts between Forrest Griffin and Anderson Silva and between B.J. Penn and Kenny Florian. The bouts, which have not appeared on cable, will be part of a two-hour telecast titled “UFC Main Events.”
> 
> Meanwhile, on CBS, No. 1-ranked heavyweight Fedor Emelianenko will meet an undefeated Brett Rogers. Also on the Strikeforce/M-1 Global co-promoted card is a middleweight title fight between Jake Shields and Jason "Mayhem" Miller.


Source: sherdog


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Id much rather watch Fedor fight, than some ufc reruns.
Ive been waitin for a freakin year to watch fedor fight


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

mmawrestler said:


> Id much rather watch Fedor fight, than some ufc reruns.
> Ive been waitin for a freakin year to watch fedor fight


Yes, but the casual fan will want to watch this special.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They just stacked the deck with some great fights and big names the casual fans want to watch. Sorry Strikefarce.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Toxic said:


> They just stacked the deck with some great fights and big names the casual fans want to watch. Sorry Strikefarce.


Makes me kinda feel sad for the casual fans TBH.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Bummer for Strikeforce.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

To the bar, with multi-tv's! :thumbsup:


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

UFC counter programs everything to do with mma. They would counter program every time Scott Coker took a dump if they could. I don't see how they expect the sport to grow when they keep doing this.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Makes me kinda feel sad for the casual fans TBH.


Yeah but I mean Strikeforce would have been so much better off if they had spent the money on Tito and let the UFC have Fedor.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

That's cool. I've seen all those fights but it'll make for good watching on the PVR... after the CBS show. Besides Fedor, im interested in seeing how the production turns out this time around.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I don't give a rat's ass about the fights I've already seen versus a live *FREE* fight card that includes Fedor, Mousasi, Werdum and Shields vs. Mayhem. You knew the UFC would counter-program, that's a given, but it won't mean anything to me. If casual fans tune into old fights versus a free live card with these type of fighters they are simply moronic and only prove they follow UFC and not MMA fights while not realizing what they are missing.

Set your DVRs if you missed the old fights and enjoy a great free card that is being broadcast on a major network by a good organization that truly supports and showcases MMA and not the joke that was EliteXC. 

It's a no-brainer IMO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Walker said:


> a good organization that truly supports and showcases MMA and not the joke that was EliteXC.


This is a company that signed a guy older than Randy Couture, Ken Shamrock or Mark Coleman that has never had a single MMA fight, lets not right them completly off as a joke yet. In all honesty Strikeforce is becoming more like Elite XC V2.0 every day.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Toxic said:


> This is a company that signed a guy older than Randy Couture, Ken Shamrock or Mark Coleman that has never had a single MMA fight, lets not right them completly off as a joke yet. In all honesty Strikeforce is becoming more like Elite XC V2.0 every day.


This is also a company that is having the wife of Brandon Vera fight the ex wife of Randy Couture because of there upcoming fight at UFC 105. They seem pretty gimmicky to me so far.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

*UFC Counter Promotes*

Ufc has an awesome line up that looks great to counter promote Fedor vs Rogers. http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9823&zoneid=13

Thoughts?


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I guess besides a freebie event, this is the best that they could do. I don't think it's really going to hurt the Strikeforce ratings though.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> Spike TV on Wednesday announced a stacked two-hour block of “never-before-seen on cable (non-pay-per-view)” counterprogramming to the Nov. 7 telecast of Saturday Night Fights on CBS.
> 
> “UFC Main Events” airs head-to-head with “Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Rogers,” both events starting at 9:00 p.m. ET/PT.
> 
> ...


No surprise here, they do that all the time. 

This is actually some solid counter-programming but I'll be watching the SF card for sure.

On a side note 3DLee, try to quote the actual article next time, makes it easier for everybody. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry Xerxes. Just excited to finally be the first to post some news on here lol. Im always 5 minutes after someone.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Hehe no problem. I know what you mean.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Those are some really good fights the UFC is showing. I think they could actually steal some views from the mainstream fans who haven't seen these fights before.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

That's a wicked counter, brah. Still gotta go with the live event though. This is Fedor we're talking 'bout.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

lol @ Dana white, mr "i have no beef with strike force, my beef is with showtime" and yet he counters their show even tho its on another network. Obviously he has to do this from a business point of view but then i guess the guy is a walking contradiction. Good move from the ufc however anyone who has mma knowledge will watch strike force however the casual fan will probably more than likely watch the ufc


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I like the idea of counter programming but I really think they should have lined up something a little better, a lot of the hardcore MMA fans will have already seen these fights and will want to watch Fedor. They should make the ring girls fight or something, that would blow strikeforce out of the water.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

I've already seen everyone of these fights, sorry Dana, I am not buying what you're selling this time. You are a hypocrite, though, live with that, cue ball. And now I am not sure I want to continue purchasing the UFC PPVs. Monopolies are for the birds.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> This is a company that signed a guy older than Randy Couture, Ken Shamrock or Mark Coleman that has never had a single MMA fight, lets not right them completly off as a joke yet. In all honesty Strikeforce is becoming more like Elite XC V2.0 every day.


The UFC also signed a former college wrestler with a WWE background with a MMA record of 1-0 in Brock Lesnar. In no way am I comparing Lesnar to Hershel Walker and his chances in MMA but plenty of organizations, including the UFC, use popular names that casual fans get excited about to see how they will do and tune in or buy PPVs. How many TUF competitors like Junie Browning get chances in the UFC more because of their "character" to hype their fights/careers without fighting skills to back it up? Plenty.

Like Lesnar some of the "gimmick" ideas pan out and turn into quality fighters. Just like the UFC is using Kimbo for his popularity and fan base to prop him up. Either way they get attention, more viewers and in the end whether that fighter succeeds they say if he does well "We wanted to give him a shot"- if he fails miserably they get the attention and casual fan interest while it lasted and then can say "This guy couldn't hack it in our league".

Strikeforce has built their org. slowly with smaller shows that actually make money unlike Elite which was more focused on flash, bad decisions, inflated contracts and using a fighter like Kimbo as their sole salvation. Strikeforce is stepping up with quality fighters, a base that they have built up through years of good business decisions, a contract with CBS that will allow them to gain access to casual fans that is actually being marketed to american football fans and with a name fighter that can represent MMA much MUCH better than Kimbo in Fedor.

They are making a big step forward but they are doing so completely differently than how EliteXC failed so miserably with their opportunity. I hope they succeed and with Scott Coker at the helm and not Fatboy Gary Shaw they have a much better chance to do so IMO.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just a guess, but i think Strikeforces success now rests on the shoulders of Fedor. Im willing to bet that they spent a huge amount of money to get him, if he loses to Rogers then they have just wasted that money. A loss for Fedor wont destroy his image to the fans on this forum, but the casual fans will write him off before they have even given him a chance and he will have even less drawing power in the united states then he does now. They took a big risk with Fedor and if he loses i think it will be the beginning of the end of Strikeforce. Not comparing there skills, but this could be another Kimbo situation where a loss for the fighter means tragedy for the entire promotion.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't get all this counter programming stuff- has Dana never heard of Tivo?


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Whats Tivo?


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Let's not forget reach. How many homes get spike vs. CBS? In Canada Spike is a specialty channel, can't speak for the US. As far as I know everyone should get CBS, it's basic cable, no?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Walker said:


> The UFC also signed a former college wrestler with a WWE background with a MMA record of 1-0 in Brock Lesnar. In no way am I comparing Lesnar to Hershel Walker and his chances in MMA but plenty of organizations, including the UFC, use popular names that casual fans get excited about to see how they will do and tune in or buy PPVs. How many TUF competitors like Junie Browning get chances in the UFC more because of their "character" to hype their fights/careers without fighting skills to back it up? Plenty.
> 
> Like Lesnar some of the "gimmick" ideas pan out and turn into quality fighters. Just like the UFC is using Kimbo for his popularity and fan base to prop him up. Either way they get attention, more viewers and in the end whether that fighter succeeds they say if he does well "We wanted to give him a shot"- if he fails miserably they get the attention and casual fan interest while it lasted and then can say "This guy couldn't hack it in our league".
> 
> ...




The UFC signed Brock Lesnar not a geriatric Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Walker said:


> Strikeforce has built their org. slowly with smaller shows that actually make money unlike Elite which was more focused on flash, bad decisions, inflated contracts and using a fighter like Kimbo as their sole salvation. Strikeforce is stepping up with quality fighters, a base that they have built up through years of good business decisions, a contract with CBS that will allow them to gain access to casual fans that is actually being marketed to american football fans and with a name fighter that can represent MMA much MUCH better than Kimbo in Fedor.


You're right about building up with smaller shows and now they are getting away from that. They are investing a lot in one fighter, something they haven't done before. I think it is a mistake. I think they should have kept building slowly and not making a big jump.

As for the counter programming, it is a brilliant move by the UFC. Showing some re runs of fights, no matter what they are, costs them basically nothing. Yeah, they won't draw a lot of viewers away from CBS but they don't have to for it to be a "win" for them. If they reduce the share CBS gets even a little with some reruns that is a good deal for the UFC.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

abs83uk said:


> Source: sherdog


Yeah. A second-rate cable station airing re-runs vs. a mainstream TV broadcaster airing a highly anticipated fight that everyone in the MMA community knows about.



Golly gee. I'm sure that will do splendidly. :sarcastic12:


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

Every time the UFC announces that they are counter-programming something, someone starts a thread which is gets filled up with variations of "I've already seen all of those fights, nice try Dana lol!" What most people don't realize is that these reruns aren't being aimed at anyone who likes MMA enough to post on a message board. The UFC knows all the hardcore fans will go with a live card over a bunch of fights they've already seen. All the UFC wants to do is to keep the casual fans from flipping through the channels and stumbling on the Strikeforce card.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

mattreis324 said:


> Every time the UFC announces that they are counter-programming something, someone starts a thread which is gets filled up with variations of "I've already seen all of those fights, nice try Dana lol!" What most people don't realize is that these reruns aren't being aimed at anyone who likes MMA enough to post on a message board. The UFC knows all the hardcore fans will go with a live card over a bunch of fights they've already seen. All the UFC wants to do is to keep the casual fans from flipping through the channels and stumbling on the Strikeforce card.


Which is why the UFC is turning into an entertainment league and will probably end up losing hardcore MMA fans in the long-run.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tomislav III said:


> Which is why the UFC is turning into an entertainment league and will probably end up losing hardcore MMA fans in the long-run.


Yeah. With bouts like Nogueira vs. Couture, Machida vs. Rua, and Silva vs. Belfort headlining UFC events, it's a wonder that elitists aren't already running for the hills :sarcastic12:

Moving on, I'll likely be going with Strikeforce, though I do applaud an excellent counter-program on the part of Dana and Co. Having seen said fights, however, it'd be silly of me not to tune into a free event worthy of PPV.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

UFS 104 did not live up to the hype as I knew it would not if I could get my $$$ back I would. That being said I think 106 looks very promising. 

But no chance I watch re-runs I can see on YouTube to miss a live event with Fedor, Gegard, Rameau and Werdum battling. 

BTW I think the free UFC 105 looks better than the paid UFC 104...I do...I really really really do


----------



## MaZZacare (Oct 24, 2009)

im Watchin the Strikeforce show my uncle whos house im going to to watch it( 60 in flat screen hd tv) plans on DVRing the UFC show since i think the only fight i havent seen is the BJ penn fight wouldnt mind watchin Coutre Nog again though.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

lol its a sad indictment of the UFC fanbase if theyre willing to watch rereuns instead of a pretty decent fight card.


----------



## batmanfc (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC does this to all the major boxing PPV's also.


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

I will be recording the ufc fights and watching strikeforce live
also later in the night isnt there a sengoku event on HDnet fights?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The Sengoku is early am Saturday so it actually comes before the Strikeforce show. (3 am eastern)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I need more money and TiVo very badly, huh.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

My DVR is almost full. But anyways I think it can still hold ufc and strikeforce before an overhaul though Like Strikeforce won't win the ratings game though, should've moved 105 up if they seriously wanted to contend with them.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> lol its a sad indictment of the UFC fanbase if theyre willing to watch rereuns instead of a pretty decent fight card.


Exactly. The card is aimed at 'UFC' fans that might not have paid for the cards. Names like Couture, Griffin and Franklin mean more than Emelianenko, Mousasi and Werdum to those fans.


----------



## DrHouse (Aug 1, 2009)

Tomislav III said:


> Which is why the UFC is turning into an entertainment league and will probably end up losing hardcore MMA fans in the long-run.


This makes no sense whatsoever. They're not trashing the SF card, all they're doing is offering an alternative you CAN watch if you WANT. Agreeing with the post below yours, Nog/Couture was a better fight then Emelianenko/Rogers, that's just going to be a first round massacre.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont care what the UFC is replaying. I'm watching Fedor tear through Brett.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Agreed but only four fights on Strikeforce? Really just four and two could be done in like 1 min, each? LOL


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

im really looking foward to fedor/rogers and shields/mayhem


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Swell:thumbsup: But why watch again when we can see a live event for free and Fedor. Come on UFC put on a *LIVE* event at the same time:confused05:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

why waste money on Tivo.. Get a TV Tuner for your PC and your done.. a oen time $80(roughly) cost and you have your own Tivo.. wehre you can edit the shows how you want and burn them to disk if you like.. if you are using Vista or even better Windows 7 you need really nothing else to do this...

As for the casual fans.. we all now many.. it is up to us to expose them to the wider world of MMA ouotside the UFC.. I know I can in just a few clicks pull up any of those fights on the Free card on spike.. Show them to your freidns over the next few days.. or email them the links so they can watch them.. and tell them to tune into the strikeforce card.. There problem solved.. next?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I've gotten about 8 friends (who had no previous knowledge of MMA) PSYCHED for this Strikeforce card. If we all try a little, show some Mousasi highlights, some Shield's highlights, some Fedor and Rogers highlights, then say we can watch them ALL for free live on a channel everyone gets...


That's how MMA gets fans, and that's what Strikeforce is doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I just hope they promote the hell out of this event.. that was afflictions problem.. I think I saw two ads on TV the week of the event.. heck they could show Fedors whole fight with Tim in less then a minute for a commercial.. Fedor puts him away quickly and explosively.. makes a great commercial.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The Don said:


> I just hope they promote the hell out of this event.. that was afflictions problem.. I think I saw two ads on TV the week of the event.. heck they could show Fedors whole fight with Tim in less then a minute for a commercial.. Fedor puts him away quickly and explosively.. makes a great commercial.


Problem is what tape do you show of Fedor? The UFC owns it all.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Even the Affliction fight vs. Sylvia and vs. Arlovski? Really? Wow, that hurts poor Fedor.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Even the Affliction fight vs. Sylvia and vs. Arlovski? Really? Wow, that hurts poor Fedor.


yeah i was wondering this as well


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

The UFC is the single biggest MMA promotion in the world, they are the pioneer in almost every aspect of the sport.

How will MMA grow if they keep acting like a tycoon who thinks they own the sport? MMA is a sport that is still growing and evolving, why not support the sport as a whole? The UFC may be the pioneer, but they do not own MMA.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Tacx0911 said:


> The UFC is the single biggest MMA promotion in the world, they are the pioneer in almost every aspect of the sport.
> 
> How will MMA grow if they keep acting like a tycoon who thinks they own the sport? MMA is a sport that is still growing and evolving, why not support the sport as a whole? The UFC may be the pioneer, but they do not own MMA.


they do own most of the top fighters in the world though


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Its still a business and in capitalism, you squash the competition!!!

But I agree that competition is good as it brings out the best in everyone and with the sport growing UFC cannot possibly hold all the contracts.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, they do own most of the top fighters in the world after they bought Pride. Competition is good, just keep it healthy.

Pride never said anything bad about the UFC, they even co-promoted before. Right now, what the UFC is doing is killing other promotions. I just don't like the way the UFC is treating other promotions.

The UFC will remain the number one promotion, just let other promotions be, mind their own business.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Tacx0911 said:


> Yes, they do own most of the top fighters in the world after they bought Pride. Competition is good, just keep it healthy.
> 
> Pride never said anything bad about the UFC, they even co-promoted before. Right now, what the UFC is doing is killing other promotions. I just don't like the way the UFC is treating other promotions.
> 
> The UFC will remain the number one promotion, just let other promotions be, mind their own business.


good point, pride would co-promote but the ufc wouldn't very fucked up


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

The Strikeforce card is outstanding! I'll be watching it live and recording UFC.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

cabby said:


> good point, pride would co-promote but the ufc wouldn't very fucked up


Not really, the UFC is still here, Pride is not. Now tell me, who made better choices? So far, copromoting hasnt done a damn thing to help any big mma organization, if it was actually good for business, then I guarantee you the UFC would be all over it.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> Not really, the UFC is still here, Pride is not. Now tell me, who made better choices? So far, copromoting hasnt done a damn thing to help any big mma organization, if it was actually good for business, then I guarantee you the UFC would be all over it.


I think Pride made better choices. They wanted to put together champs from all over and make a good fight out of it. Giving the fans exactly what they wanted to see:thumb02


----------

